# can dogs have cat wormers? (Milbemax)



## itsonlyme (11 September 2011)

Our dogs are due for worming. i bought i load of Milbemax tablets when my cat was last at the vets. Just wondering if they are different ingredients for cats and dogs? Obviously, you dose according to weight, but our dogs weigh less than the max weight per tablet (8kg i think).
Im just being lazy & will go and get dog ones tomorrow. was just wondering what the difference is though (if any)??


----------



## numptynoelle (11 September 2011)

From the Novartis website here the amount of drug differs between cat and dog formulations. 

I'd get the specific dog one to be on the safe side - there is a lower safety margin with milbemycin in certain breeds of dog so personally I wouldn't risk it. Hope that helps!


----------



## itsonlyme (11 September 2011)

Wow, that's brilliant, thank u. Didn't expect there to be such a difference. Will deff get the doggy ones. 
Thanks again :-D


----------



## numptynoelle (11 September 2011)

No worries - I had no idea they were so different either, but my vet is fanatical about people checking these types of things, so think it's just rubbed off on me  I find it quite addictive looking up product details online -funny because I normally just chuck the packet ones away!


----------

